# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Tko dolazi na projekciju filma 'Lice poroda'?

## puntica

Dolazite?
Gdje?

Ovdje je popis svih projekcija, prve su već sutra  :Smile: 

Evo popisa 


> *četvrtak, 7. ožujka 2013.*
> 
> *BIOGRAD* n/m, Gradska knjižnica Biograd, 18 sati
> *ČAKOVEC*, Dvorana ACT, Novakova, Stari Hrast, I. kat, 18 sati
> *DARUVAR*, Pučka knjižnica i čitaonica Daruvar, Stjepana Radića 5, 17 sati
> *DVOR*, Knjižnica i čitaonica Dvor, Trg Bana J. Jelačića 10, 18 sati
> *OPATIJA*, Vila Antonio (V.Nazora 2), 18 sati
> *OSIJEK*, Gradska i sveučilišna knjižnica Osijek, Klub mladih, Europska avenija 24, 17:30
> 
> ...


a ovdje je i karta Hrvatske, s označenim gradovima gdje se odvijaju projekcije. Morate priznati da izgleda impresivno!!!

Vidimo se ovih dana diljem Hrvatske

----------


## spajalica

ja dodjem ako mi frizura bude zadovoljavajuca u 17.15 sati  :alexis:

----------


## paučica

Ja gledam u Vinkovcima!

----------


## puntica

*Počinjemo u DARUVARU u 17h, nastavljamo u OSIJEKU u 17,30h, a u 18h smo u BIOGRADU, ČAKOVCU, DVORU i OPATIJI!!!

 Ali i to je tek početak, sutra i prekosutra vas očekujemo u još 19 GRADOVA diljem Hrvatske!!!*

----------


## puntica

krenulo je :Very Happy:

----------


## penny

i ja dolazim- dubrovnik :Very Happy:  jedva cekam

----------


## Argente

evo, bit će jedna i u Rijeci  :Grin:

----------


## ekoi

u zg će sigurno biti krcato za poludit... :Cool:

----------


## S2000

> i ja dolazim- dubrovnik jedva cekam



penny vidimo seee

----------


## Danci_Krmed

u daruvaru je dvorana bila puna, čakovcu skoro puna, čekamo da nam jave iz opatije, dvora, biograda...  :Smile:

----------


## rutvica

mi se planiramo sa sela dovuć do zagreba, iako se bojim da će gužva biti totalna. ako ne stanemo u dvoranu, iskoristiti ćemo priliku da odemo bar na kafu u centru, kao neki civilizirani ljudi  :Cool:

----------


## puntica

e, žene, što mislite, koliko će ljudi pogledati film?
*imamo i nagradnu igru*...tko pogodi (ili bude najbliže točnom odgovoru) osvaja paket od 3 dnevna uloška, a za 2. i 3. mjesto darujemo po 1 dnevni uložak  :Very Happy: 

uključite se, detalji su na fejsu Rodine puse (da biste vidjeli link za glasanje morate lajkati stranicu) https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rodin...206?group_id=0

----------


## nani22

joooooj sto nisam ovo prije vidjela  :Sad: 
je li moguce negdje drugdje pogledati film ili kupiti dvd?

----------


## puntica

žao mi je što nisi vidjela prije  :Sad: 
ja imam osjećaj da  zadnjih par dana samo o tome pišemo i da svima već idemo na živce  :Embarassed:

----------


## puntica

> joooooj sto nisam ovo prije vidjela 
> je li moguce negdje drugdje pogledati film ili kupiti dvd?


ako si (nažalost) zakasnila pogledati film, iapk nisi zakasnila uključiti se u nagradnu igru?  :Smile: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/79181-N...dana-%C5%BEena!!!

----------


## puntica

i, jeste pogledale?
dojmovi?

----------


## rutvica

zaključak: svugdje u svijetu isto patrijahalno s_anje  :Smile: 

onaj prošli više me dirnuo, ali tada sam bila pred porod, a sad sam kul  :Cool:  pored mene je sjedila trudna frendica - migoljila se i uzdisala cijelo vrijeme, znam kak joj je bilo...
žao mi je da su nas brzo bacali van, lijepo je krenula rasprava...

----------


## mikka

meni je zao kaj nisam ostala na raspravi

a film.. nista sta nisam znala  :Grin: , ali plakala sam kad je aboridzinka pricala kako je zena u porodu sveta

a one druge su genijalne, kako je zena objasnila, one su bile tamo i pokazuju bebi gdje da izade, i sta je jos rekla, da u 50 godina nisu imali porod na zadak 

koja je to iskonska moc i spoznaja i povezanost, ja se tim ljudima divim, trebali bi uciti od njih a ne da ih smatramo primitivcima mi "razvijeni"

----------


## Zuska

Ja, eto, razbila i ostatak predrasuda. Super je film, zaplakala sam barem 5 puta  :Embarassed:

----------


## puntica

bilo je i plača i smijeha i odobravanja i ne-odobravanja...

----------


## pomikaki

> a film.. nista sta nisam znala , ali plakala sam kad je aboridzinka pricala kako je zena u porodu sveta
> 
> a one druge su genijalne, kako je zena objasnila, one su bile tamo i pokazuju bebi gdje da izade, i sta je jos rekla, da u 50 godina nisu imali porod na zadak


na ovu prvu su me prošli trnci
na one druge dvije se publika cerekala ali su utihnuli kada se na ekranu pojavilo kako nikad nisu imale porod na zadak

lijep film, kako netko reče ništa što već nisam znala, ali bi trebalo prikazati široj publici, baš na tv-u, a ne da to uvijek bude grupica alternativaca u publici. Naravno, i to je korak naprijed.

----------


## puntica

ako ste u Varaždinu ili okolici, danas vam je prilika da pogledate film...

ako niste, a ipak biste ga željele pogledati (ili ste ga pogledale ali biste rado još jednom), film možete naručiti uz popust od 20% na www.faceofbirth.com (upišite promotivni kod WS007!)

----------


## penny

> lijep film, kako netko reče ništa što već nisam znala, ali bi trebalo prikazati široj publici, baš na tv-u, a ne da to uvijek bude grupica alternativaca u publici. Naravno, i to je korak naprijed.


odlican filmic  :Smile: 
potpisujem pomi

bas bi bilo dobro da se tako nesto pojavi na tvu za siru publiku

----------

